# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Rabia Kadir'in kaderi!..

## bozok

*Rabia Kadir'in kaderi!..* 


*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 10/07/2009* 



Bu hadisede ilk keşfedilen, zengin doğal kaynak, enerji yataklarıdır!..

ünce toprağın zenginliği keşfedildi, ardından da bu topraklarda, yıllardan beri itilip kakılan, müthiş bir şekilde köleleştirilen Uygur Türklerinin yaşadığı..!

Batı’nın çok uluslu petrol şirketlerinin* “üin keşfi”* yolunda buldukları en önemli *“doküman”* budur işte!..

Zengin kaynak, köleleştirilmiş, aşırı baskı altında bir halk...

Sonrası için ise zaten elde olan* “reçete”* uygulamaya konur ve *“hasta tedavisi”* başlar...

Hastaya bakacak olan* “bakıcı”* da zaten *“o reçetede”* vardır ve uygun evsafta bir aday *“bakıcı”* olarak ortaya çıkarılır, hep böyle değil midir!?

Ve *“bu konuda da”* öyle oluvermiştir..

şimdi biz burada Türkiye’de Türkler, Doğu Türkistan’daki Türklerin, isyancı Uygurlar oldukları için, sokak ortasında üin askeri tarafından kurşuna dizilişinin haber ve fotoğraflarını izliyoruz...

Dünyanın dev ülkeleri ve bunların temel taşı olan petrol şirketleri de işte bu, soydaşlarımızın kurşuna dizilerek bedel ödediği hengameden karlı çıkacakları yolu gözlüyorlar!..


*Amerika’daki lider!..*
Sincan bölgesi Doğu Türkistan’dır, soydaş yurdudur da, Türkiye’yi yönetenler bu yurda yüzlerini bir türlü tam dönememişlerdir, sırtları dönüktür öz yurda daha çok!..

Bakın Mesut Yılmaz’lı, Bahçeli’li üin ilişkilerine!..

Doğu Türkistan’lı ağır esaretine, üin işkencesine, karşı kendi kumaşını kendi biçmekten başka çare bulamamıştır Türkiye açısından... Bu yüzden de *“Büyük umut”* olarak ABD’ye bakmasının kınanacak bir tarafı yoktur!.. 

Soykırım, asimilasyon, işkence altında esaret yaşamına karşı ne yapacak Türkistan’lı.. ABD elbette öpmeyeceği sürmeliye ot vermez ama başka çare yoksa öpülmenin tadını da çıkaracaksın!..

İşte bu* “aralık kapı”*yı gören ve Doğu Türkistan’ın zengin yeraltı kaynaklarına ağzı sulanan ABD, gerekli *“dalışları”* gerçekleştirmiş görünüyor!..

*Rabia Kadir de böyle çalışmanın ürünüdür!..*

şu sıralar dünya kamuoyuna* “Uygur hareketi lideri”* olarak sunulan bu hanımefendi, yıllar önce Doğu Türkistan’da bir anda yıldız gibi parlamıştır!..

Ona hamle yaptıran, ünlü* “mucize adam”* Bill Gates’dir!..

Rabia hanım, Gates ile beraber yürümeye başlamış, *“Microsoft”*un temsilcisi olarak bölgede büyük paralar kazanmıştır.. Zenginleşmesi, liderliğini pekiştirmiş, Urumçi bölgesinde siyasi ve ticari ağırlığı ile üin-ABD ilişkilerinde rol almıştır.. Daha sonra üin kendisinden kuşkulanmış, hapislerde çürümesi söz konusu iken devreye dönemin ünlü ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Condoleezza hanım girmiş, üin gezisinde, allem kallem Rabia hanımı cezaevinden alıp ABD’ye taşımıştır..


*Reçetesi elinde!..*
Sözün özü, şu sıralar *“Uygur lider”* olarak sunulan Rabia Kadir’in, Doğu Türkistan halk önderi mi yoksa, bölgedeki ABD atakları için öne sürülen bir kimlik mi olduğu konusu vardır!..

Başlangıçta, ortada tamamen halkın içinden çıkmış bir halk insanı söz konusudur denilebilir.. Rabia Kadir’in elindeki bir *“reçeteden”* söz edildiğini, bu reçetede, *“bağımsızlık istememe, sürgünde hükümet kurma talebinde bulunmama”* gibi taahhütlerinden bahsediliyor.. Bu nedenle, beraber hareket ettiği arkadaşlarından mesafeli duruşundan söz ediliyor.. Dahası, kendisine *“Nobel barış ödülü”* adaylığının dayatıldığı şartlar anlatılıyor!..

Rabia Kadir, Türkiye’ye ilginç bir biçimde takdim ediliyor, kendisini Türk toplumuna yansıtanların kimlikleridir ilginç olan!..

Bunu yapanlar, Türk devleti ile adeta savaşa tutuşmuş görüntü vermekten çekinmeyen, PKK dahil bu ülkenin karşısındaki unsurlarla müttefik hareket eden!..

ABD -AB ekseninde hareket ederek Türkiye’yi teslimiyete zorlayan, bu temelde beslenen paralı askerlerdir!.

Yani, Irak’ta, İran’da, Gürcistan’da ABD çıkarları doğrultusunda hareket eden *“içimizdekiler”* bir anda* “Rabia yandaşı”* olarak ortaya çıkıyorlar!..

Güya üin mezalimine karşıdırlar..

Rabia Kadir üzerinden Doğu Türkistan insanına destek veriyormuş gibi yapıyorlar!..

Ama lafı getirip getirip PKK’ya yamayıveriyorlar..! üin vahşeti ile Türk devletini aynı kefeye koyup, Doğu Türkistan üzerinden *“Türkiye’de Kürt devletine”* çanak tutma peşindeler!.. 


...

----------

